# Foods for energy that are easy to make.



## mk3_gurl (Jun 6, 2007)

This Sunday my boyfriend is attending a track day on his motorcycle. This is basically a day where you take your bike to the track and go around and around. So I'm wondering what I should pack in the cooler, or what to pre-pare the night before. SOmething that's easy that can be basically opened and eaten at the track, know what I mean? Like I"m thinking some cold pasta salads, or maybe sandwiches, but they could get soggy...I dunno, help please! 

Tia, 

Maggie


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fool proof food: peanut butter & jelly sandwiches with bottles of juice. Have fun!


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

Poutine and Gatorade® should do it.

Seriously, the motorcycle will be doing the majority of the work, so what he needs is rehydration more than energy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this recipe for picnic sandwiches: Recipes : Pan Bagnat : Food Network 

You can use whatever you like for the filling. I use cooked chicken breast, roasted red pepper, fontina, some type of lettuce, and tomatoes.


----------



## mk3_gurl (Jun 6, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Poutine and Gatorade® should do it.
> 
> Seriously, the motorcycle will be doing the majority of the work, so what he needs is rehydration more than energy.


 
Thanks for all the tips, and just so you know riding agressively can be very physically demanding...ever see bikes that are so low to the ground going around a corner? That take lots of effort!


----------

